# My blueberry pee



## BIGJEFF (Oct 30, 2010)

After giving me a hard time, my Blueberry pee finaly feremeted, it's now in secondary I love the color, can't wait for it to clear!!


----------



## pwrose (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks just like mine, LOL
I dont have any pics of mine but heres the link to what I did for mine.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=9


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 1, 2010)

That thing looks like a giant ruby!


----------



## FishNiX (Nov 6, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


>



I had no idea you could use those plugs upside down in a 750ml bottle... nice!


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 6, 2010)

X2 that will def help out in the future! Hopefully i can remember it!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

It's finaly bottled!! 

It has a VERY interesting taste! It was worth going all the trouble I went trough getting it fermented!

Looks good too:


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh yeah.....sweetening wine with blueberry syrup might just be the best idea I ever had!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 7, 2010)

If it tastes as good as it looks, you'll have no trouble getting rid of that batch!


----------



## countrygirl (Nov 7, 2010)

omg, bigjeff, that looks wonderful!!!! now where do u live, lol!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm tasting it tonight.....it's a keeper, very interesting mix of flavors, it will be a good recipe to redo for the summer very refreshing!!


----------



## Brian (Nov 9, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> Oh yeah.....sweetening wine with blueberry syrup might just be the best idea I ever had!!!!!



So Jeff are you saying you made skeeter with lemon and then used blueberry syrup to sweeten it? What did you do for your yeast?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian said:


> So Jeff are you saying you made skeeter with lemon and then used blueberry syrup to sweeten it? What did you do for your yeast?



I used the slurry from my blueberry wine, but imo you could use the syrup with any slurry, i'm going to try it again with a pinot griggio slurry next


----------

